# MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???



## Möwe01 (1. November 2006)

Moin zusammen,
ich hätte gern ein paar Infos und Erfahrungen zu Kutterfahrten mit der MS Kehrwieder aus Warnemünde.|uhoh: 
Hintergrund sind die z.Zt. vielen Negativmeldungen von Angelkuttern aus dieser Gegend.(Unsauber,kein Service,langes Herumdümpeln ohne Fischkontakt, Abzocke,unfreundliche Besatzung mit dummen Sprüchen) Dieses Schiff muß ja nicht betroffen sein!#c 
Wir planen eine Tagesfahrt(Vollcharter) und wollen halt nicht reinfallen.
Wer hat Erfahrungen, Infos od.Tips zu diesem Schiff?
Danke im voraus!
Möwe01 vom MLK#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

Benutze doch mal die Suchfkt. des Boardes mit "Kehrwieder". Wirst glaub ich viel finden.


----------



## Heuxs (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

Dieses Schiff ist doch auch nicht gut weggekommen..........|krach: 

Heuxs


----------



## BT-Holger (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

@ Möwe01,

hab am 2. Oktober das zweifelhafte Vergnügen gehabt mit der "Kehrwieder" fahren. Ich hab den Namen bewußt in Anführungsstriche gesetzt.
Den Rest kannst Du auf der Kutterpage vom AB lesen.

Es war eine der größten Verar... die ich in diesem Bereich je erlebt habe. Nee, es war defintiv die GRÖßTE.

Such Dir bitte einen anderen Kutter! Mehr sage ich dazu nicht!


bd

Holger


----------



## Torsk (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

Absolut unrockbar !


----------



## tidecutter (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

hab gerade mal den bericht von holger und auch die anderen gelesen! ist ja antiwerbung in reinkultur!

holger, war am montag in potsdam im geschäft bei dir...


----------



## Möwe01 (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

Hey Leuts,
vielen dank für die schnellen Infos.Das hört sich ja nicht gut an.
Sollte die bevorstehende Kuttertour nochmals überdenken, im Interesse der Mitfahrer und insbesondere des Organisators.
Möwe01


----------



## Möwe01 (1. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

@ Fipps III
Mensch, da hasste ja nen wahres Wort gesprochen Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Werd dem Orga wärmstens ans Herz legen sich anderweitig umzuschauen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## BT-Holger (2. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

@ tidecutter,

hat mir Robert erzählt, daß Du da warst, also ohne Namen zu nennen, hab ich es geahnt.

Antiwerbung gibt es nicht, denn Werbung geschieht immer auf Veranlassung des Produzenten, Herstellers oder Eigentümers - Oder?
Das ist einfach nur die Wahrheit.

Ich wußte bis morgens vor der Ausfahrt nicht mit wem wir fahren. Als mir dann auf der Fahrt nach oben eröffnet wurde mit wem wir fahren, schimmerte mir schon etwas, da ich im Board gelesen hatte, daß man um diesen Kutter einen Bogen machen sollte.

Das genaue Gegenteil hab ich dann vor zwei Wochen auf der Eltra in Wismar erlebt.
Ein sauberer Kahn, genügend Platz, ein motivierter Käpt´n und eine Mannschaft. Wenn wenig Fisch da ist, kann der beste Käpt´n nur suchen um seine Gäste an Fisch zu bringen und beides hat er getan.
Den absoluten Hammer fand ich aber eine Begrüßung a´la Flugzeug: "Guten Morgen hier spricht Käpt´n Ulli, wir fahren heute da und da hin, die Bootsmänner sind .... und in der Kombüse steht der ..." Es wurde kommuniziert, der Käpt´n bestand nicht nur aus Oberkörper. 


bd

Holger


----------



## tidecutter (2. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

@holger

genau, ich hab zugeschlagen! der erste eindruck war sehr überzeugend!

mit den kuttern ist schon nicht leicht. das die alle schlecht sind, ist genau so falsch, wie nicht alle gut sein können. ich weiß nicht so recht, wann ch das nächste mal fahre. wenn, dann wahrscheinlich eher von dänemark aus irgendwo hin übers we.


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (3. November 2006)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

Die JASMUND in Warnemünde geniesst in meinem Bekanntenkreis einen guten Ruf, während viele andere Kutter in Warnemünde wegen weiter o.g. gemieden werden.

Der Inhaber arbeitet auf eigene Kasse, dass heisst, ein wiederkehrender Kunde tut auch ihm gut. Vor ein paar Jahren hat der Kutter einen neuen Dieselmotor bekommen und fährt jetzt bis zu 9 statt vorher 7 Knoten (Daten leider aus 2. Hand).

Kontaktdaten  habe ich leider keine. Vielleicht steht was in der Kutterdatenbank.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## strandlaeufer (30. April 2010)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

Hallo,

gibt es aktuelle Meldungüber die Kehrwieder?

Die letzten Kommentare sind ja schon ein bißchen älter#c


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. April 2010)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

ich war letztes jahr drauf, schrecklich!!!


ich kann dir die rilana in schmarl empfehlen#6

schönen gruß


----------



## strandlaeufer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*



observer schrieb:


> ich war letztes jahr drauf, schrecklich!!!
> 
> 
> ich kann dir die rilana in schmarl empfehlen#6
> ...


 
Was war swnn so schrecklich?|bigeyes


----------



## xbsxrvxr (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: MS Kehrwieder/Warnemünde???*

moin moin, 
 also wir sind raus, in dem moment hat sich die(unfreundliche) crew verpieselt und hat sich die gesamte zeit nicht mehr gezeigt!!!!
die wenigen fische die gefangen wurden mussten selbst gegafft werden!!!!
die driften, die sehr selten fisch brachten, dauerten ca.30-40 minuten!!!!!!!!!!!!!
es wurde nicht bescheid gesagt, dass es mittag gibt- das war denn irgendwann kalt!!!

such dir also lieber n ordentlichen kutter...


gruß


----------

